# Superior Drummer 3.0 announced?



## Zak1233 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm pretty hyped. And excuse the phone screen cap, can't make out the image on a browser.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 1, 2014)

That would be very cool, definitely time, but I can't find any info on a new SD release. Where did you see that?


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 1, 2014)

*waits for the djent related jokes/arguments*


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 1, 2014)

Fuuuu...

I have barely worked out SD2.0!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Nov 1, 2014)

Superior 3 is coming out, though it hasn't been announced, but honestly this might just be an ad for Metal Machine raw, unprocessed files as an SDX if you read them as M's rather than 3s.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't imagine many features they could add to justify making a 3rd. I'd much rather have an expansion than a whole new pointless software. Here's hoping that it's an expansion of some sort.

Also, they hyped the shit out of EZ2, so you'd figure they'd do the same for sd3.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Nov 1, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I can't imagine many features they could add to justify making a 3rd.



Idk, I'd be happy to pay $100 for an upgrade for EZ 2's "find-a-beat" feature, a more intuitive interface, better performance, maybe a new default library, potentially the option to move mics around or switch mics, velocity controls within the VSTi, etc- all the sorts of things I would expect from a Superior 3. I'd also love if they upgraded the stock plugins within the program, since the Superior ones aren't bad but are incredibly ugly and apparently built for hobbits.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 1, 2014)

I doubt they'll add the find a beat thing. SD is more for "serious" work, where EZ is all about simplicity and getting as much shit done as quickly as possible with little to no input from the user. (Although it is powerful enough to allow manual override, and Metal Machine is still my favorite TT release.)

An updated interface and performance would be nice, but not worth buying an entirely new product for. The only way I could personally justify dropping $100+ is if there's a really nice expansion/default kit included. Who knows though, maybe they'll drop something that'll wet my panties and I'll buy on release day, but I'm not counting on it. (At least in regards to sd3.0.) That ad doesn't really scream SD3.0 to me though. If they had a 3.0 coming, they'd be hyping it up a couple months in advance like they did with EZ 2. My vote/hope is on an SDX, which I will in fact probably buy.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 1, 2014)

It's "metal month", SD not being an exclusive metal product I'd bet for a Metal Machine addon for EZD.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd pay $200 for the new version even if it would just have a built-in reverb VST.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 1, 2014)

Metal Machine raw? So they're going to sell us the same product twice? I'd much rather it be something completely different.


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 2, 2014)

I hope with 3 we are able to use the built-in vsti's externally.
I love S2.0's compressor and transient designer (not so much the Eq, though), but I think working within the DAW is so much more intuitive than setting it up inside Superior, thus I don't get to use any of the plugins. 

Also, yes to a reverb


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, it's "Made of Metal", an addon for EZD2
Which I might actually get.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 4, 2014)

I got the Made of Metal expansion email today, too.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 4, 2014)

I listened to audio demos right before work. I love the sound of the snares. Probably gonna buy it after work and mess with it on my day off tomorrow.

edit: Bought and have been playing around with the new samples. There's some solid stuff in here. It's right up there with Metal Machine as one of my favorites thus far. It's also worth mentioning that "Made of Metal" is not in fact what the double 3's or M's is about.

The image in OP has the tag line "Raw Superior Power," which on the toontrack site is set for the 25th. Made of Metal was the first of the lot to be released, which was today. Still, I recommend it to anyone who might be even slightly interested. I have a feeling these snares are going to find their way into a lot of my custom kits.


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 4, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Well, it's "Made of Metal", an addon for EZD2
> Which I might actually get.



I'm pretty sure Made of Metal is only one of the products they're releasing, the "superior" thing (whatever it turns out to be) is getting released late November if I remember right!

And yeah the samples sound great! I don't really make metal anymore, but I'll definitely be picking it up for sampling purposes. SD is pretty much my main tool for making D&B.

Edit: Yeah what Chokey Chicken said


----------



## deathbyguitar (Nov 5, 2014)

My guess is that it's for either Metal Machine or Made of Metal SDX. My guess is Metal Machine since that one is no doubt a huge seller for them, and also those M's (or are they 3's) have gears in them, just a like (gasp) a machine!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

The color scheme is also similar to what metal machine uses.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 11, 2014)

Even if this was s3.0 I am not sure I would be rushing out to get it. I still use dfhs1's samples quite a bit. What's great about s2.0 is the mixer and the work engine. The plugins built in the mixer are cool, they help me get a decent sound before mixing in my daw, but honestly I get the best sound using my plugins on individual channels in my daw. I think what would be great is if they had an easier way to make programmed drums sounds less stiff instead of the painstaking task of moving the hits around in my daw. I can kinda do this in cubase already though with the random-izer lol.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 14, 2014)

noise in my mind said:


> Even if this was s3.0 I am not sure I would be rushing out to get it. I still use dfhs1's samples quite a bit. What's great about s2.0 is the mixer and the work engine. The plugins built in the mixer are cool, they help me get a decent sound before mixing in my daw, but honestly I get the best sound using my plugins on individual channels in my daw. I think what would be great is if they had an easier way to make programmed drums sounds less stiff instead of the painstaking task of moving the hits around in my daw. I can kinda do this in cubase already though with the random-izer lol.



Well there's a velocity randomizer in reaper too.


----------



## Altar (Nov 14, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Well there's a velocity randomizer in reaper too.



I believe he's referring to timing, not velocity.


----------



## Necris (Nov 14, 2014)

^ There is also a "humanization" feature in Reaper. It pops up in the same window as the velocity randomization does.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Nov 15, 2014)

i already torrented this sounds great!


(clearly joking since it doesnt exist.)


----------



## rifft (Nov 15, 2014)

thevisi0nary said:


> *stuff*



Might want to edit that before the mods get to it...


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 24, 2014)

New sounds from tomorrow's release https://soundcloud.com/toontrack/new-drum-sounds


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 25, 2014)

So it was Metal Machinery. Not surprised, and not entirely interested to buy it immediately. Definitely on my "to buy" list though. Maybe next year when it goes on sale.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 25, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> So it was Metal Machinery. Not surprised, and not entirely interested to buy it immediately. Definitely on my "to buy" list though. Maybe next year when it goes on sale.



Agreed.


----------

